# war Datei für Tomcat entpackt sich nicht mehr



## mdoemli (2. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benutze den Tomcat 5.5 und arbeite mit Eclipse. Da ich mit Servlets arbeite benutzte ich den Service von Tomcat mit den war Dateien. Also unter Eclipse immer auf "Exportieren in die in den Projekteinstellungen gewählte war-Datei", danach sollte diese sich automatisch entpacken und dann sollte das Projekt unter Tomcat laufen. Ging auch bis jetzt immer, aber jetzt aufeinmal (hab sicher irgendetwas verstellt) entpackt sich die war Datei nichtmehr!

Hoffe um Hilfe,

Gruß

mdoemli


----------



## airtime (14. April 2009)

Hi
Ich wiess nicht ob dir das noch hilft oder du es schon gemerkt hast, aber automatisch werden die war files nur entpackt wenn der Server am laufen ist.


----------

